# Network setup for a FreeBSD HVM domU



## mirtouf (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello,

I am running FreeBSD 9.2 domU on a Xen dom0 with XenHVM compatible kernel, networking mode is bridged. I have some problem to make my IPv4 network setup persistent. To gain access to the network, I am using these commands:
`# ifconfig xn0 inet 212.83.129.215 netmask 255.255.255.255`
`# route add -inet 88.190.40.1/32 -link -iface xn0`
`# route add default 88.190.40.1`

Here is the resulting routing table:

```
Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            88.190.40.1        UGS         0    37417    xn0
88.190.40.1/32     00:16:3e:00:03:a6  US          0        0    xn0
localhost          link#4             UH          0       66    lo0
212-83-129-215.rev link#5             UHS         0        0    lo0 =>
212.83.129.215/32  link#5             U           0        0    xn0
```

I tried to permanently set up this config in my rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_xn0="inet 212.83.129.215 netmask 255.255.255.255"
static_routes="route1"
route1="-net 88.190.40.1/32 -link -iface xn0"
defaultrouter="88.190.40.1"
```
without success. What is the correct setup and how could I debug my current setup?

Thanks.


----------

